# saddles for the big guys........



## charliethetuna (Jul 29, 2009)

and I don't mean the tall guys. i'm looking at the selle smp series. maybe the trk, the extra or the hell. any you big guys ride these saddles?? what do you use?? how's it feel on your 'area'?? i'm a bit sensitive down there and have been known to go a little numb now and again. I like the look of these saddles and i'm reading some of the customer reviews. they go both way with the majority leaning toward the positive. they're not cheap and I would hate to blow $125. on a saddle and then decide it aint the one for me.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

It's the rails that get stressed... I have a bike with titanium rails and two with CroMo rails. Just don't get carbon rails and you'll be fine.

IMO, road bikes and cross bike rails see more abuse than mountain bike saddle rails. If you're going over chunky terrain on an MTB you're probably standing anyway.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Not the same brand as your asking about, but I went wtb pure v. Love the thing. Like any saddle doesnt fit everyone but I can go for an hour without padded shorts (so far thats as far as ive ridden, not sure total limit). Actually had more issues with padded shorts for chafing and such. Still ride my padded plenty (the extra padding seems to help dampen some of the jarring when i happen to be seated at the wrong time).

THe numb thing is usually a couple things, first too narrow seat can be a problem, too much padding, and seat set up incorrectly. I used to have a horrible numbness problem (wife used to make fun of me cause how id walk and any body part goes numb then i move around, it makes me laugh liek being tickled....) proper saddle and set properly will solve alot of things. depending on your weight will determine if you can use one with Ti rails, im 270, no way I would even attempt Ti anything that has to support my weight, and except handlebars (DH rated) carbon nothing.


----------



## Clyde250 (Oct 18, 2013)

Brooks Cambium C15. You can replace the rails. Super comfy. I am 225 with no gear.


----------



## deckroid (Jun 24, 2014)

I had some issues in the nether regions, so I used biking undies and they helped out alot but then I changed saddle and that was the magic combo. No more burning pain, numbness or major discomfort. I bought a comfort seat... for my Townie. BUT a buddy bought a smp pro for his bike and he loves it. Another but... he is 5'5" and about 160 wet.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I just put a Specialized Avatar on my road bike. I rode 21 miles on it last Sunday and I really liked it. At 380# I have a more than ample backside to support.


----------



## Captlink (Apr 7, 2012)

Big guys need better support of their sit bones to be comfortable.I would say Brooks but get the size that fits.They make several widths and model shapes.No saddle at any price is worth it if your not comfortable.I got my first in 82 need another for my fatty.

-CL


----------



## DustyRhodes (Mar 26, 2015)

Brooks B17 carries my 280lbs through commuting and occasional Cyclocross races with total comfort and durability.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Normal sized saddle.
Ride a lot.
A$$ gets smaller.
Problem solved.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2015)

charliethetuna said:


> and I don't mean the tall guys. i'm looking at the selle smp series. maybe the trk, the extra or the hell. any you big guys ride these saddles?? what do you use?? how's it feel on your 'area'?? i'm a bit sensitive down there and have been known to go a little numb now and again. I like the look of these saddles and i'm reading some of the customer reviews. they go both way with the majority leaning toward the positive. they're not cheap and I would hate to blow $125. on a saddle and then decide it aint the one for me.


 Here's where buying a saddle is somewhat guess work. You can't normally "test" a saddle long enough to see if it will fit (after it gets used to you and you get used to it). The SQ Lab fitting process is a good way to determine your ideal saddle width (even if you're not using one of their saddles). The next two things I'd look at are the density of padding (you want stiffer padding) and quality of construction. I don't know how "big" you are, but if you buy from an LBS they should be able to steer you in the right direction and normally will back-up their recommendation if you run into problems.


----------



## Phinox (Jul 13, 2013)

It took me a while to find a saddle that worked for me but I would recommend looking at the WTB Lazer V.


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Apr 26, 2005)

6'5", 280#... All my bikes have a B17

The honey brown leather seems to break in faster than the black for me... May be all in my head, but the one on my Heckler has been a barca lounger almost from day one. The only draw back with the B17 is they have shorter rails, so fore and aft adjustment is limited. Paired with a setback seatpost,mi find it to be ideal.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2015)

Rthur2sheds said:


> 6'5", 280#... All my bikes have a B17
> 
> The honey brown leather seems to break in faster than the black for me... May be all in my head, but the one on my Heckler has been a barca lounger almost from day one. The only draw back with the B17 is they have shorter rails, so fore and aft adjustment is limited. Paired with a setback seatpost,mi find it to be ideal.


That's pretty funny, I think the same thing. My brown saddle is much nicer than my black one even though they were mounted the same day, broken in the same way (the dunk process) and ridden almost the same exact number of miles.


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

askibum02 said:


> I just put a Specialized Avatar on my road bike. I rode 21 miles on it last Sunday and I really liked it. At 380# I have a more than ample backside to support.


I have exactly the same saddle and it works well for me.

just make sure you read up on how to measure yourself for a saddle. My original saddle was very painful due to being too narrow with too small a cut away.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Get fitted for a saddle. I've had great results with WTB- I'm currently using a 150mm WTB Volt. My road and CX bikes both have specialized saddles (i don't recall which ones) and they've performed well, too. The most important thing is to get the right width saddle for your sitz-bones, as well as a seat with a central depression to protect your prostate.


----------



## Sasquatch213 (May 21, 2015)

Good Afternoon,

I am a new rider--have not been on a bike in over 15 years. I bought a Framed Minnesota 3.0 XWT--I took some time researching and test riding. my LBS--Valley Bikes in Salinas actually helped me out a great deal in making this choice. I am learning the terminology here and found out I am considered a Clydesdale/Tall Rider. I m 6'5" 300# and am working to reach my goal of 225#. I live in Monterey County and there seem to be plenty of trails so, might as well take advantage. 

I am looking for a saddle, suggestions on shorts, and the whys behind them. I am a 44" waist and 36" inseam. The stock saddle is a bit narrow. I am open to suggestions ,and have been researching these b17s, Selle, and a WTB. I have thick quads, and wide sit bones. My issue is a back/spinal injury to my lower back from a car wreck. If i tweak or am out of alignment it pulls the nerve bundle and my back locks up a bit. I do not intend to be a hard core rider, but know i will not be a regular sight seer, either. 

Thanks ahead of time for the help.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Like alot of guys said, best bet is to get fitted. Every person is different and what works for some doesn't work for others. Otherwise its risk wasting money on saddles you don't like/dont work well.

That said wtb pure v I really like. Dont need my padded shorts much of the time now which is nice. Its made for people with wider sit bones.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2015)

Sasquatch213 said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I am a new rider--have not been on a bike in over 15 years. I bought a Framed Minnesota 3.0 XWT--I took some time researching and test riding. my LBS--Valley Bikes in Salinas actually helped me out a great deal in making this choice. I am learning the terminology here and found out I am considered a Clydesdale/Tall Rider. I m 6'5" 300# and am working to reach my goal of 225#. I live in Monterey County and there seem to be plenty of trails so, might as well take advantage.
> 
> ...


 I think you're on the right track with the Brooks. I would measure your sit-bones before you order a saddle (SQ-Labs has a good tuitorial on this). The B-17 fits me but at 6'5" you may need a wider seat. Brooks has a few of these and some that are suspended (added benefit). Remember that unless you buy a "pre-aged" or Cambian saddle, you'll need to break the saddle in before it becomes especially comfortable. Break in procedures. Lon's PACTOUR Blog: Breaking In a Leather Saddle


----------



## BigMothaHucker (May 22, 2015)

I have bent every rail type seat I have ever used. I'm only 6'9" and 280, but when I do bigger jumps or drops I guess my seat sees a lot of impact occasionally.

I bought the SDG I-beam about 6 years ago and haven't looked back. I will never use another seat, this one just works, it's prefect. Check them out, you won't be sorry.

They have several different options, I use the dirt jump seat. I'll use padded shorts for longer rides in addition. Not sure if this will help your comfort problem, but it's worth checking out options with the extra sport built in.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Barman1 said:


> Normal sized saddle.
> Ride a lot.
> A$$ gets smaller.
> Problem solved.


Your sit bones don't change. That's what you use to determine the size of the seat. Not your butt cheeks.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

askibum02 said:


> I just put a Specialized Avatar on my road bike. I rode 21 miles on it last Sunday and I really liked it. At 380# I have a more than ample backside to support.


I use the same saddle on my mountain and road bike. Great seat that has served me well.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2015)

Nubster said:


> Your sit bones don't change. That's what you use to determine the size of the seat. Not your butt cheeks.


 There you go being sincere and helpful again.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

I destroyed my seat today (an ism adamo) it was very comfortable but apparently not very sturdy. I need something similar but more durable. The ibeam looks great but I'm not giving up my dropper


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

What were you doing to wreck a saddle? Sitting down when you should have been standing up?


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a bony, pointe arse (for a 235lb guy), so I'm looking at the WTB PureV and the 150mm WTB Volt saddles - what else should I be looking at?


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

Landed flat off a jump and slipped the pedals


----------



## IceBuerg (Apr 7, 2015)

Ouch! Hope you're ok. I'm 6'3" and run about 290 pounds in gear, and I use a 168mm Spec Romin Evo Comp. It's a road saddle with minimal padding, and it feels like Scarlett Johansson is caressing my taint.

Point being: it's all about having the correct size, no matter what saddle you choose. My friends can't believe that my huge ass can be so comfortable on such an evil looking saddle, but when it fits like a glove, it doesn't matter.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## bgowland (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm 6' 300lb. I got this seat off Amazon after mine for stolen. I figured for $10 it was worth a try. My butt does not hurt while riding at all but the next ride I can feel the seat bones a bit. But I believe thats just my butt adjusting to riding more.

http://www.amazon.com/Bicycle-Cycling-Vader-Offroad-Saddle/dp/B00RF6CUBY


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Go get measured at Specialized and pick up one of their saddles. I'm very happy with the Avatar Gel, since it's actually wide enough for my child-bearing hip bones.


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)

I picked up a fizik kurve bull on ebay and while it's a no padding road saddle it is pretty comfortable


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

IceBuerg said:


> Ouch! Hope you're ok. I'm 6'3" and run about 290 pounds in gear, and I use a 168mm Spec Romin Evo Comp. It's a road saddle with minimal padding, and it feels like Scarlett Johansson is caressing my taint.
> 
> Point being: it's all about having the correct size, no matter what saddle you choose. My friends can't believe that my huge ass can be so comfortable on such an evil looking saddle, but when it fits like a glove, it doesn't matter.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


LOL, now THAT is a visual I'm OK with getting stuck in my head.

I have the same saddle on my road bike, and love it too. I have the Henge on my MTB, and like it well enough to keep it, but like the Romin better.


----------



## moik (Jan 2, 2014)

6' 3" 220lbs - and I've broken rails on a few saddles and found some stock saddles (the ones that come on a bike) to be just a little narrow. Like several who replied here I use a Brooks B17 on my mountain bike and "gravel grinder," but I use a Specialized Romin Evo something or other on my road bike, which seems to work fine and comes in a variety of widths.


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

Timely thread to find at the top of the Clyde section as I noticed recently all three of my bikes have saddles with severely bent rails. I'm fortunate that I don't seem to go numb or have difficulty with sit bone pains riding on just about any cheapo saddle. Unfortunately, I also ride aggressively and like one of the other posters above, I like to catch air and ride really gnarly terrain. Occasionally I slip a pedal or have a 'too-close-call' and my seat will take an impact bending the rails.

So I'm 6' and down to 250 now, would nearly anything with chromoly rails stand up the the abuse? Or do any of you know of some extra burly built saddles? The Brooks stuff is stupid expensive for a seat IMO. Would like to keep it $60 or less...any suggestions?


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

I've been using WTB saddles with CroMo rails, 6'1 330 at my heaviest, sitting around 320 now. Rails have just become something I check, like spokes and such before riding, and after anything gnarly. I've had good luck with my current WTB saddle though. I take drops, jump any chance I get too.


----------

